# Darkfall Online



## Tikume (13. April 2008)

Seit einiger Zeit ist auch ein Spiel namens Darkfall Online in Entwicklung dass sich von den Features her anschickt in die Fusstapfen von Ultima Online zu treten.

Problem dabei ist wohl wie immer dass Versprechungen und Erwartungen sich vom fertigen Produkt (sollte es je released werden) unterscheiden.

Video


----------



## Serran (13. April 2008)

Klingt sehr intressant!... )Ich hoffe das es eine Open Beta geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... Besonders gefällt mir das feature :
Play ist your Way.   

Hoffen wir mal das es was wird....


----------



## DarkSaph (13. April 2008)

Das sieht extrem vielversprechend aus. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal antesten, sobald es draußen ist. 

Allein schon die freie Charackterentwicklung und das Action KS ist es wert, das Spiel anzutesten.


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Das sieht extrem vielversprechend aus. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal antesten, sobald es draußen ist.
> 
> Allein schon die freie Charackterentwicklung und das Action KS ist es wert, das Spiel anzutesten.



Inoffiziell (leider) auch als Duke-Nukem-Forever der MMORPGS bekannt.


----------



## maggus (13. April 2008)

Toll finde ich, dass man im PvP besiegte Gegner komplett looten kann. Von daher werden Rüstungen wohl eher Verbrauchsgegenstände sein, und die Schmiede haben endlich was zu tun, weil die tapferen Krieger jede Woche eine neue Rüstung brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt also nur noch das Spiel.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

das feature mit den zu findenden skills klingt ziemlich innovativ und gibt viele möglichkeiten,um rp zu betreiben

ich stelle mir schon einen händler vor,der von bösen kapitäenen ausgeraubt wurde und deshalb ein pirat wurde (neue skills gelernt,laden zurückgelassen,schiff gebaut)

doch ich habe noch eine frage:
sagen wir,ich will ein haus bauen.Im video wird ja gesagt,man ist vollkommen frei,aber man würde ja nicht ein haus im editor bauen können,sondern nur z.b.5häuser zur auswahl,für die man dan mats *farmen* muss,oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (13. April 2008)

das nenn ich mal innovation! Ist schon bekannt obs auch auf deutsch rauskommt?


----------



## ei8th (13. April 2008)

Oh mein Gott. Das ist mein Traum MMO!

Wann kommt das? Haben will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (13. April 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Wann kommt das? Haben will!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum ersten Mal sollte es vor 2 Jahren erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die momentane Ankündigung für irgendwann Ende 2008 ist.


----------



## gvpn (13. April 2008)

naja, hört sich alles schön und gut an, aber ich hoffe doch das eine solche Plattform eher dem RP zugetan wird als pvp geilen kiddis oder leuten die nicht besseres zu tun haben als 24/7 andere leerzulooten. Denn das waren die grundlegenden dinge die mich vom offiziellen OSI server auf mehrere UO RP shards verschlagen haben. 
Werds aufjedenfall im auge behalten.


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

das spiel hört sich sehr gut an- wahrscheinlich leider zu gut. so gern ich mir das wünschen würde das es ein mmorpg mit all diesen features gibt, glaube ich nicht das es sowas wirklich geben wird. allein all die möglichen variablen  müssen doch einen riesen support beanspruchen.


----------



## Theroas (13. April 2008)

Richtiger Spieler-Loot, das wärs mal wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (15. April 2008)

ich verfolge das spiel schon über 2 Jahre. seit dem hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan. vor 2 jahren gabs da schonmal ne clan anmeldung für ne beta, aber die hat bisher nicht stattgefunden.

die features, die sie umsetzen wollen klingen sehr gut, leider ist das spiel nicht über den vaporware status raus, releasetermin gibt es keinen und eine open beta ist momentan auch nicht geplant.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. April 2008)

klingt ja echt Hammergeil, aber ichs eh schon die neue Generation, 
"wir machen ne gruppe nur um Leute zu kloppen und auszurauben, damit die keinen Spaß mehr haben" durch solche Games marodieren.


----------



## ei8th (15. April 2008)

Is ja schade zu sehen dass das Spiel net wirklich vorankommtn (nach aussen hin zumindest), aber das Forum is durchaus aktiv dort. Waren irgendwie so 140 aktive Leute online als ich letztes mal dort war.

Aber ja, ich stimme zu, das ganze hoert sich zu gut an um wahr zu sein.



> "wir machen ne gruppe nur um Leute zu kloppen und auszurauben, damit die keinen Spaß mehr haben" durch solche Games marodieren.


Ja, das ist dann der Zeitpunkt an dem ihr denen erstmal Zutritt zu Eurer Gildenstadt und allen Staedten Eurer Allianz verwehrt, so dass Sie von den Wachen umgehaun werden, und dann setzt ihr ein Kopfgeld aus, so dass die Ihres Lebens nicht mehr froh werden. So wie das halt "in Echt" auch waere.
Der einzige Grund warum es solche Leute ueberhaupt gibt in MMOs ist, dass die Spielerschaft keine Moeglichkeit hat sich mit dem Problem zu befassen. Darkfall verspricht dass man die probaten Mittel dafuer erhaelt.


----------



## maggus (15. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> klingt ja echt Hammergeil, aber ichs eh schon die neue Generation,
> "wir machen ne gruppe nur um Leute zu kloppen und auszurauben, damit die keinen Spaß mehr haben" durch solche Games marodieren.



So schnell schaust du gar nicht, wie ein fettes Kopfgeld auf solche Leute ausgesetzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaize (15. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es wirklich viel versprechend.... war Vanguard dies nicht auch?
Die Engine wirkt etwas unflüssig und grob, beinahe "unsicher"...
... abwarten... Trailer ‡ Game


----------



## maggus (15. April 2008)

Genau. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Mit Versprechungen muss man bei der Spieleindustrie sehr vorsichtig umgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (15. April 2008)

Kaize schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es wirklich viel versprechend.... war Vanguard dies nicht auch?
> Die Engine wirkt etwas unflüssig und grob, beinahe "unsicher"...
> ... abwarten... Trailer ‡ Game



Ich sag sowas ja nich oft, aber hier ist mir persoenlich die grafik ganz ehrlich egal.

Fuer jedes andere Spiel, sei es Warhammer oder AoC oder Aion, ist die Grafik wichtig, denn das ist das einzige wodurch sich diese Spiele grossartig voneinander unterscheiden. Aber wenn Darkfall die ganzen Features in dieser Form ins Spiel bringt, dann ist das Game so voller Moeglichkeiten und voller Dinge, die so weit ueber die Grafik hinausgehen (soziale Interaktion, Politik, etc.), dass diese zur Nebensache wird.

Allerdigns will ich nicht sagen, dass die Grafik rotzig sein kann wie sie will. Eine schoene Grafik macht natuerlich das ganze Spielerlebnis nochmal um einige Stufen besser. Wenn ich im Abendrot mit meinem Pferd ueber die Huegelstreife und meine Ruestung in der untergehenden Sonne funkelt, gibt das der Athmosphaere schon einen gehoerigeren Bonus, als wenn ich selbisges als Strichmaennchen tu.

Allerdings sind die Screens und Videso die ich bisher gesehen habe durchaus ansehnlich. Vielleicht nicht top-nodge, aber im aktuellen MMO-Feld durchaus konkurrenzfaehig. 

Ich glaube was ich sagen will ist dieses:
Schoene Grafik, ja bitte. Aber die versprochenen Features wuerden mich ueber eine durchschnittliche Grafik hinwegtroesten.


----------



## ei8th (21. Mai 2008)

Bin gerade über eie Gallerie gestolpert, die Darkfall Screenshots von 2001 bis 2008 hat. Schön zu sehen wie sich die Grafik in nur 7 Jahren verändert hat (und das nicht nur bei Darkfall).

http://www.darkfallonline.eu/darkfall-bilder/main.php


----------



## Knallfix (21. Mai 2008)

naja, wer andere spieler looten will ...
eve online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch sonst sehr viele gemeinsamkeiten, bis auf das setting halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h4rb0 (21. Mai 2008)

wenn ein spiel solange entwickelt wird, und das schon mehrere Grafik updates gemacht werden mussten bevor es über haupt releast wurde, da kann ich nur sagen das es sicher nicht gut wird.
Alleine schon was das an Geldern verschlungen haben muss, und auch nicht gut durchdacht (scheinbar)  weil schon so lang in entwicklung.
Erinnert mich an den umfang von einem post spiel.


----------



## Jiro (21. Mai 2008)

Dass lange Entwicklungszeiten automatisch eine schlechte Qualität bedeuten, würde ich so nicht generell sagen. Im Unterschied zu den Entwicklungsbüros von anderen MMORPGs ist es im Fall von Darkfall ein sehr kleines Studio, das während der Entwicklungszeit auch mal von Norwegen (glaub ich) nach Griechenland umgezogen ist und ihr ganzes Konzept damals auch über den Haufen geworfen haben.

Tatsache ist aber auch, dass von dem Spiel bisher nicht viel mehr als Ankündigungen und ein paar dürftige Screens und Vids veröffentlicht wurden. Bisher wurde dafür noch nie ein Veröffentlichungstermin genannt und es verwundert mich deshalb auch, dass sie nun plötzlich bekanntgaben, dass es noch 2008 kommen soll. Bisher hielt ich 2009 eigentlich schon für eher zweckoptimistisch.

Vom Umfang her schlägt es alles, was bisher am Markt ist oder demnächst veröffentlicht wird um Längen. Aber wie schon gesagt...alles nur Ankündigungen.

Wegen der langen Entwicklungszeit und der Frage, ob ein kleines Studio so etwas hinkriegt, sind ohnehin die meisten skeptisch was Darkfall anbelangt. Aber einen Blick werf ich sicher drauf, sofern es wirklich einmal rauskommt.


----------



## Egooz (21. Mai 2008)

Dennoch sind gute 7 Jahre + kein absehbares Ergebnis schon grenzwertig.

Die Grafik auf aktuellen Screenshots gefällt mir sehr gut, das Konzept soweit auch, auch wenn ich Bedenken wegen dem Spielerloot und dem damit verbundenen Farmaufwand für neue Items habe.

Warhammer ist aktuell das letzte Fantasy-Spiel was mich reizt, von diesem Genre bin ich übersättigt. 
Reinschauen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall falls es eine zugängliche Beta und/ oder Trial gibt.


----------



## Bakual (21. Mai 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Dennoch sind gute 7 Jahre + kein absehbares Ergebnis schon grenzwertig.
> 
> Die Grafik auf aktuellen Screenshots gefällt mir sehr gut, das Konzept soweit auch, auch wenn ich Bedenken wegen dem Spielerloot und dem damit verbundenen Farmaufwand für neue Items habe.
> 
> ...


Gibt es da auch PvE Content? Im Video bezieht sich alles was man sieht auf den Charakter oder auf PvP. Quests oder sowas sah ich nicht. PvE ist ja das was den Content auch erstmal ausmacht und was zB bei Vanguard extrem fehlte bei Release. Da mag der Rest noch so schön sein.

Übrigens: Welches wird eigentlich das nächste Spiel sein das PvE als Hauptfaktor hat? Irgendwie wollen in letzter Zeit alle Firmen nur PvP Spiele auf den Markt bringen. AoC, WAR, Darkfall, usw. Nen echtes PvE Spiel wie die EQ Reihe oder auch Lotro (der PvP Modus da is ja absolut optional) ist nicht angekündigt meines Wissens.


----------



## ei8th (21. Mai 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> auch wenn ich Bedenken wegen dem Spielerloot und dem damit verbundenen Farmaufwand für neue Items habe.



Das wird wohl weniger ein problem werden, da items in Darkfall wohl hauptsaechlich voN craftern kommen sollen. Auch wenn es pvE gibt wird es kein Dungeon-grinden sein wie in WoW. Du darfst Dir das also nicht also WoW mit PvP-Looten vorstellen.


----------



## maggus (21. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema Items: Es wird wohl keine Epics geben, Rüstungen und Waffen in Darkfall sind vielmehr Alltags- und Verbrauchsgegenstände. Auch wenn sie dir keiner nach dam Kampf abnimmt, nach 1-2 Wochen ist deine Rüstung kaputt und du brauchst ne neue.


----------



## Dark 23 (21. Mai 2008)

Hoffe ,dass das Game auch erscheint!!


----------



## Jiro (21. Mai 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch PvE Content? Im Video bezieht sich alles was man sieht auf den Charakter oder auf PvP. Quests oder sowas sah ich nicht. PvE ist ja das was den Content auch erstmal ausmacht und was zB bei Vanguard extrem fehlte bei Release. Da mag der Rest noch so schön sein.



Darkfall ist als reinrassiges Sandbox Game ausgelegt. PvE Content soll es geben, aber ich würde mir davon sicher nicht zuviel erwarten. Level gibt es keine, sodass es auch kein Questen für XP gibt. Ob es Quests gibt, bei denen man Gold oder Items bekommt ist nicht bekannt bzw. weiss ich es nicht. Auf alle Fälle wird es kein Spiel wie etwa WoW oder HdRO sein, bei dem man ständig an der Hand genommen wird und Spielinhalte "abarbeitet".

Der wesentliche Inhalt wird jedenfalls von den Spielern selbst bestimmt, wobei es neben Belagerungen von selbsterrichteten Spielerstädten, was es ja nun in AoC ja auch gibt, ziemlich viele andere Möglichkeiten geben soll...z.B. Schiffe bauen, Piraterie betreiben, Söldnergilden...also so ziemlich alles, wofür du genug gleichgesinnte Mitspieler findest oder was du solo betreiben kannst (Freischaffender Crafter, Dieb...).
Vom Gesamtkonzept her is es wahrscheinlich am ehesten vergleichbar mit EVE, bei dem mir aber das Setting zu öd ist. Vergleiche mit UO gibt es auch, was ich aber nie gespielt habe.

Zusätzlich dazu, dass man alles und jeden looten kann, was tot am Boden liegt (Diebstahl soll allerdings auch möglich sein) soll es auch Friendly Fire geben. Soll bedeuten: Wenn du in einer engen Gasse mit gezücktem Schwert zu dicht auf deinem Vordermann aufläufst, wird der bald sauer auf dich sein.
Zudem wurde angekündigt, dass nur ein Char pro Account und Server möglich sein wird.....naja darüber lässt sich streiten, ob das gut ist. 

Aber nochmals..bisher nur Ankündigungen und nichts "Handfestes" (wenn man das bei Software sagen kann^^). Von einem Mega-Flop bis hin zu einem Mega-Erfolg halte ich alles für möglich.


----------



## Egooz (21. Mai 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Das wird wohl weniger ein problem werden, da items in Darkfall wohl hauptsaechlich voN craftern kommen sollen. Auch wenn es pvE gibt wird es kein Dungeon-grinden sein wie in WoW. Du darfst Dir das also nicht also WoW mit PvP-Looten vorstellen.



Ne so "schlimm" stell ich mir das auch nu wieder nicht vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich nicht den Farmaufwand (Material für den Crafter) einschätzen kann um ebend eine neue Rüstung o.Ä. zu bekommen schreckt es im ersten Moment ab.


@ Bakual:
Das nächste große PvE-Spiel wird wohl Stargate Worlds werden nehm ich an...oder ich hab ne Wissenslücke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (21. Mai 2008)

gvpn schrieb:


> naja, hört sich alles schön und gut an, aber ich hoffe doch das eine solche Plattform eher dem RP zugetan wird als pvp geilen kiddis oder leuten die nicht besseres zu tun haben als 24/7 andere leerzulooten. Denn das waren die grundlegenden dinge die mich vom offiziellen OSI server auf mehrere UO RP shards verschlagen haben.
> Werds aufjedenfall im auge behalten.




Hehe, glaub mir... RP im MMO-Genre ist seit der Aufsprengung der UO-RP-Shards durch WoW so gut wie tot. Es dümpfelt in kleinen Enklaven noch vor sich dahin und solange P&P bei uns IMMER NOCH keine größere Popularität findet, sehe ich nichts was dem einen Abbruch tun könnte. Vielleicht wirds ja mit D&D in der vierten Edition was (kommt ja ab August), aber ich glaube ehrlichgesagt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Rollenspieler konzentriert sich keiner mehr am Markt. Die werden nurmehr mit dem Versprechen eines RP-Servers gelockt und, man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck, von oben bis unten beschissen und verarscht. Denn einen RP-Server stellen die Hersteller schon auf (aus Marketing-Gründen) aber für die Regeleinhaltung machen die keinen Finger krumm. Und so wirds auch in Zukunft sein... leider.
Komischerweise werden Rollenspieler seit WoW auch immerwieder stark angegriffen und beschimpft (RP-Faschisten nur weil man auf die Regeln pocht etc. etc.). Also so gut WoW auch gewesen sein mag, für das Rollenspiel (welches das Genre der MMOs eigentlich groß gemacht hat) war es das reinste Gift.

Darkfall selbst hört sich zwar nett an, aber ich glaube die Entwickler übernehmen sich da ein bisschen. Die verpsrechen einem ein bisschen das Blaue vom Himmel und alle sind natürlich ganz aus dem Häuschen. Kein Wunder, solche Ansätze hat es schon sein Jahren nichtmehr gegeben, aber hat die Firma von Darkfall eigentlich schonmal ein MMO gemacht, geschweigedenn ein Projekt in dieser Größenordnung verwirklicht?
Es wäre schön wenn sie es einigermaßen spielbar hinkriegen würden, aber ich befürchte das ganze wird einfach an seinen Fehlern ersticken. Und zwar in einem Maß das weit über Vanguard oder Ultima Online 1.0 hinausgeht.


----------



## genitur (21. Mai 2008)

also das spiel hört sich auf jeden fall schon mal traumhaft an und wenn es so sein sollte, wie sie es versprechen, dann wird es besser als jedes andere mmo, aber das ist halt das problem: es ist zu schön um wahr zu sein^^ 
ich schätze entweder ist man im endeffekt doch sehr eingeschrecnkt, wie in anderen mmos, das system funktioniert nicht, oder es wird vom gameplay und so weiter verhundst sein^^ 
wenn man schon von anfang an wow spielt und immer noch spielt, wird man halt etwas pessimistisch und glaubt nicht gleich das, was einem versprochen wird...wenigstens hat uns blizz beigebracht nicht zu viele erwartungen in etwas zu stecken, da man sonnst enttäuscht wird....

mfg genitur

ps: ich werds trotzdem mal im auge behalten, ihr wisst ja, wunder passieren doch ab und zu^^


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

Vom Gameplay her greift Darkfall im Prinzip viele Ultima Online Konzepte auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher kann man klar sagen: Das Konzept an sich funktioniert.

Das Problem ist halt wie schon angemerkt dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist, dass das Spiel nie released wird.


----------



## Bakual (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vom Gameplay her greift Darkfall im Prinzip viele Ultima Online Konzepte auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiss auch nicht ob das Konzept von UO noch aufgehen würde wenn es heute released würde. Damals war die Spielergemeinde was anderes als heute. Community und Reputation waren Worte die was bedeuteten. Ich hab den Verdacht dass ein UO heute untergehen würde mit der Flut (und Qualität) an Spielern die durch WoW ins Genre gerutscht sind.


----------



## Parat (31. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vom Gameplay her greift Darkfall im Prinzip viele Ultima Online Konzepte auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm, und?

*Wenn* es um RP geht, wird es Deine nächste Enttäuschung ... ansonsten bezweifel ich nicht, dass DF ein nettes Spiel wird. Aber ganz ehrlich ... zu denken, dass die *RP*-Stärken von UO auf das Skillsystem zurückgingen, wäre etwas albern. Und ein ähnliches System hatte ja DF.

Vielmehr hatte UO zwei Gründe für seinen Erfolg, der es bis heute zu einer von zwei möglichen RP-Lösungen macht.

-> Es kam so früh raus, da waren fast alle Internet-User irgendwo Studenten, weil Flatrates gab es nicht. Wer da bisserl UO nebenher zockte, war schnell bei 300 DM Telefonkosten. Der Zugang via Studentenheimen etc. war der einzig echt leistbare in 99% der Fälle. Es gab also eine extrem ausgesiebte Spielerschaft, selbst auf den offiziellen Servern. Entweder sie waren "gutbürgerlich", also Mittelstand und drüber, oder eben zumindest überdurchschnittlich ausgebildet.

-> Und dann kamen eben die Freeshards, die ihrerseits aussiebten. Man musste seitenlange Anmeldungen schreiben, bevor man überhaupt mitspielen konnte, und Regeln wurden wirklich durchgesetzt und es gab Spielleiter, die wirklich das Spiel leiteten und nicht nur technische Abläufe abhandelten. Insbesondere dafür gebührt UO da die Krone, insbesondere nachdem geknackt wurde, wie man den Inhalt ihrer Welten verändern kann. Plötzlich waren ganz andere Welten möglich. Plötzlich war es möglich, dass die Welt echt auf einen reagierte.

Das waren die wirklichen Kategorien, wo sich eben die Unterscheidung ergibt zwischen "Naja, da kann man auch bisserl RPen" und "da steht RP im Mittelpunkt". Und DF hat viele neue Ideen, denen ich durchaus zutraue, dass sie viele MMORPG-Spieler begeistern, aber im RP-Kern tut sich niente.

Ja, es gibt die Schlachten um Land und Länder. Doch wer gewinnt die? Die, die ewig viel RP drum machen oder die, die mit der ausgetüftelsten Taktik rangehen? Und die, die ihre Taktik wirklich an Überlegungen auch außerhalb der Engine orientieren (wir spannend hier und dort Fallstricke) oder die, die die Engine aus dem FF kennen und das eben angehen wie einen Sport?

Ja, es gibt das freie Craften von Gegenständen. Aber wer wird reich damit? Der, der sich zu jedem Gegenstand die coolste Beschreibung ausdenkt, noch ewig mit den Lieferanten der Ware rpt und dann auf dem Marktplatz seine Waren ankündigt und im RP verkauft ... oder der, der stundenlang sinnlos Krams sammelt, ihn dann kombiniert, Mulechars dafür noch bereitstellt und dann einfach nur Nächte durchzockt und Masse generiert?

Ja, meine Fähigkeiten erhöhen sich durch mein Tun, nicht durch Lvl, die ausschließlich auf dem Killen von irgendwas basieren, aber wer steigt schneller auf? Der, der (zum Steigern der Waffenfertigkeiten) stundenlang wirklich im Rp ausspielt, wie er Übungskämpfe mit anderen abhält (richtig gut gemachte Emotekämpfe sind was Feines) und da wie ein Musketier am Kronleuchter sich von der Ballustrade 1 zur Ballustrade 2 schwingt ... oder der, der entweder gegen Monster oder zum beiderseitigen Nutzen gegen Mitspieler einfach stundenlange stupide aufeinander einkloppt?

Ja, man kann sich in Engine einen Namen machen, aber was bedeutet das? Bedeutet es, dass ich den Titel in meinen Charblatt sehe? Dass er _vielleicht auch im Spiel an anderen Stellen sichtbar ist? Oder bedeutet es, dass wirklich andere _Spieler_ ihn kennen, weil sie wissen, dass ich der beste Magier / finsterste Bösewicht / strahlendste Held oder schlicht erfolgreichste Sänger bin?

Sorry, ich will da keine Illusionen rauben, aber im Kern ist in keinem MMORPG RP mit Tiefe möglich. Es kann nett aussehen, und es kann gut gemacht sein und da wird DF bestimmt ganz dolle.

Und in der Regel brauchts das ja auch gar nicht, für die meisten SPieler, das alles RP ist, RP im Mittelpunkt steht und jeder Aspekt des Spiels auf RP zugeschnitten ist und durch RP veränderbar. Das ist Spartenprogramm für irgendwie 5-10% der Spieler selbst auf RP-Servern diverser Spiele.

Die aber werden NIE in egal welchem MMORPG so bedient sein, wie sie bedient sein könnten, wenn sie mal von diesem Trip abkämen, sich von jedem MMORPG nach der Betaphase aufs Neue enttäuschen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UO oder NWN, das sind die ALternativen, der Rest ist da Quatsch.


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2008)

RP Freeshards sind eine Nische, mit dem Erfolg des Spielkonzepts haben die wenig zu tun.

Fakt ist jedoch dass Du in einem Spiel wo Dir die Spielmechanik eine gute Grundlage zum RP bietet auch mehr RP finden wirst.


----------



## Parat (31. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> RP Freeshards sind eine Nische, mit dem Erfolg des Spielkonzepts haben die wenig zu tun.
> 
> Fakt ist jedoch dass Du in einem Spiel wo Dir die Spielmechanik eine gute Grundlage zum RP bietet auch mehr RP finden wirst.


Sorry, aber es gibt in keinem MMORPG viel RP, das sich durchzieht. Wie gesagt, Sonderumstände bei Oldies wie UO und DAoC mal ausgenommen, sonst läuft es stets nach dem gleichen Muster: Man nutzt eine prinzipiell mit RP recht wenig zu tun habende Engine, um dann mit einer wild durchmischten Community, die sich nicht auf einen Stil einigen könnte, Buddielisten aufzuspielen. Desto größer die eigenen Buddylisten sind, desto seltener hat man RP außerhalb des Freundekreises, und desto unbelebter wird die Welt.

Dragonfall wird einfach nur die nächste große Hoffnung der RPer sein, die dann alle wie wild draufstürzen, um nach 6+ Monaten enttäuscht zu sein, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Aber dann wird ja jemand was Neues ankündigen, basierend auf Achistegal, und dann ist das natürlich die große Hoffnung, so wie dutzende Spiele davor, bis man merkt, dass einfach das Genre nur einen bestimmten RP-Stil unterstützt, der recht lahm ist, ehrlich gesagt.

Und ja, UO-Freeshards sind nur eine Nische, aber in den (durchaus vielen Nischen) gab und gibt es (ist aber weniger geworden, eben durch die Konkurrenz) mehr Qualität, als in allen MMORPGs zusammengenommen, und auch quantitativ mehr RP-Events und Co, sogar jedes kleinere Projekt toppt da locker LOTRO.

Und das wird so bleiben, bis die RP-interessierte Community irgendwann lernt, dass sie in MMORPGs nie das RP finden können, was theoretisch möglich ist, und dann wird das irgendwann wieder abflauen. Das nennt man dann einfach zunehmende Netznutzungskompetenz, denn mit der Zeit weiß man eben, was man von einem bestimmten Genre erwarten kann und was nicht.


----------



## UnterHund (31. Mai 2008)

Naja manche Leute suchen sich für RP aber auch sehr umständliche Charaktereigenschaften/werte/sprachgewohnheiten aus. 
Wenn ich einen simpel gestrickten (fast schon dummen) Charakter spiele, spar ich mir elendig lange hochtrabende Sätze ausspucken zu müssen.

"Mann mach den da platt!" statt "Auf ihr tapferen Streiter des blahblahblah, auf zu Taten derer unserer blahblahblah."

Ernsthaft wenn ich so manchmal im vorbeigehen mitkriege wie sich einige Leute per /s unterhalten, krieg ich echt n Lachkrampf. Vor allem scheinen einem 90% der Charaktere nach zwei Minuten Beschnüffelns schon erzählen zu wollen, wer ihre Ahnen waren (bis in die achte Generation zurück), was sie die letzten Jahre gemacht haben (jeder Tag wird erwähnt), und wenn dann erstmal das Gepräch in Richtung "Gefühle" geht, da würd ich gerne einfach ausmachen und lieber nem Emo beim ritzen zusehen. Woher mein Char kommt erfahren andere allenfalls wenn ich sie schon länger als n paar Wochen kenne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe derail war nicht zu stark *g*

UnterHund


----------



## mantigore666 (1. Juni 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> AoC, WAR, Darkfall, usw. Nen echtes PvE Spiel wie die EQ Reihe oder auch Lotro (der PvP Modus da is ja absolut optional) ist nicht angekündigt meines Wissens.



also nur mal zur info - je nach server ist auch in aoc mehr als genug pve ohne pvp  ;-)

darkfall hört sich gut an, aber auch vangard hörte sich mal gut an....  nur denke ich auch,
das es da kein pve geben wird, man soll doch andere spieler "ausziehen"  ;-)

die grafik und auch die animationen sind wohl noch auf dem stand von 2003, also ich glaube
auch nicht an eine veröffentlichung, aber die idee finde ich gut  :-)


----------



## Geige (1. Juni 2008)

also ich sag,falls es wirklich released
floppt es!
ultima online war einfach nur gut weil es nix besseres gab

mal ehrlich wer würde für uo zb wow oder hdro aufgeben?
genau niemand

diese zeiten sind vorbei und sagen wirs mal so 
zum glück sind sie vorbei


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> also ich sag,falls es wirklich released
> floppt es!
> ultima online war einfach nur gut weil es nix besseres gab
> 
> ...



Für einen gefüllten UO-RP-Server im Stil von Schattenwelt zu seinen besten Zeiten würde ich auch heute noch jedes andere MMO aufgeben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit jedes meine ich wirklich JEDES!

Da kann meinetwegen auch WAR oder AoC auf der Festplatte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (1. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> also nur mal zur info - je nach server ist auch in aoc mehr als genug pve ohne pvp  ;-)


Mir gings aber nicht darum ob AoC genug PvE hat oder nicht. Es ging um den Fakt dass in dem Spiel PvP nen relativ wichtigen Stellenwert einnimmt, ähnlich wie bei WoW oder sogar mehr. EQ1/EQ2 haben hingegen (auf PvE Servern) kein PvP. Bei LotRo spielt sich das PvP mit speziellen Chars in ner speziellen Zone ab. Das ist für manche Leute (wie mich) ein wichtiger Unterschied und bestimmt auch etwas die Klientel die sich in dem Spiel vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (2. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> also ich sag,falls es wirklich released
> floppt es!
> ultima online war einfach nur gut weil es nix besseres gab
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Für ein UO mit Endgame Content würde ich derzeit JEDES Mmorpg aufgeben und da bin ich bei Leibe nicht der Einzige.  Ultima Online, Everquest 1 hatten eine Tiefe, von welcher heutige Spiele nicht mal träumen können. Hinzu kam eine reife, engagierte Gesellschaft, welche ich ebenfalls jeder gegenwärtigen vorziehen würde, Stichwort: Silbertablett/Jammergesellschaft.

Die Nischenspiele werden wieder kommen und das ist gut so, denn so sortieren sich die Idioten, nervenden Kinder und andere Störenfriede von alleine aus bzw. werden aussortiert. Somit können wir Oldschooler endlich wieder ungestört unsere komplexen, schwierigen und in die Tiefe gehenden Online-Rollenspiele genießen.


----------



## Parat (2. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt, die gibt es schon. Nur nicht als MMORPGs. Und die Nischen-MMORPGs werden eh so klein sind, dass es wieder keine MMORPGs sind.^^

UO und NWN, das sind derzeit die einzig sinnvollen Spiele für RPler, die wirklich in erster Linie rpen wollen.


----------



## Parat (2. Juni 2008)

UnterHund schrieb:


> Naja manche Leute suchen sich für RP aber auch sehr umständliche Charaktereigenschaften/werte/sprachgewohnheiten aus.
> Wenn ich einen simpel gestrickten (fast schon dummen) Charakter spiele, spar ich mir elendig lange hochtrabende Sätze ausspucken zu müssen.
> 
> "Mann mach den da platt!" statt "Auf ihr tapferen Streiter des blahblahblah, auf zu Taten derer unserer blahblahblah."
> ...


Auch typischer MMORPG-Krams. Und das ist dann schon das eher anspruchsvolle RP. Hängt aber damit zusammen, dass gerade in solchem Umfeld die paar RPer immer glänzen wollen. Da ist es weitaus entspannter eben in anderen Projekten, vor allem lernt man dann, dass die Einzigartigkeit eines Chars nicht aus dem Sein seiner Geschichte kommt, sondern aus seinem Tun.

90% der Chars, die mit den längsten Romanen als ANmeldung kommen, scheitern schnell wieder, wenn man von ihnen verlangt, durch ihr Handeln aufzufallen. :-)


----------



## Drakonis (4. Juni 2008)

UO mit Endcontent und AoC grafik, dafür würde ich jedes andre spiel aufgeben


----------



## Tja (4. Juni 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> UO mit Endcontent und AoC grafik, dafür würde ich jedes andre spiel aufgeben



War sogar mal geplant, nannte sich Ultima Online 2. Nachdem EA Origin aufkaufte, Garriot das nicht mit sich machen lies, wurde das Projekt zerschlagen und fallen gelassen. Ewig schade um das Spiel.


----------

